# Job availability & possibilities



## undertaker (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing fine. Finally we reached Melbourne on 3rd Aug safely. We have applied for TFN, Banka/c,medicare, centre link already and started applying for jobs. 

We appreciate your thoughts regarding job placement and how we can get one without waiting too long.
I am on skilled migrant visa(Civil Engineer)

A special thanks to Wanderer & others without whose guidance we would have lost hope.

Thanks once again


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

undertaker said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine. Finally we reached Melbourne on 3rd Aug safely. We have applied for TFN, Banka/c,medicare, centre link already and started applying for jobs.
> 
> ...


A bit of chillier weather ahead of you for a few weeks but early Spring can be glorious in Melbourne and head out around the yarra valley and areas around the dandenongs for the blossom views unless of course you suffer from hay fever.
For work as a civil engineer you may want to have a look at various local government organisations - the councils, water boards and roads department etc.
And do not confine yourself to too close to Melbourne unless you want to do that dor a specific reason as there are some great country regions of Victoria where life can be a lot more peaceful and enjoyable than a capital city with all the traffic and pollution that goes with it.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

well done!! I personally love Wanderer - his advice is always accurate, and I am so happy you are on Australian shores...go well!!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Undoubtedly - he is like walking Australian encyclopedia.  Even though, I don't need that much of his help, I am always impressed by his comprehensive responses to almost all questions.


----------

